# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  TiredPhils Dream Yoga Book

## TiredPhil

Starting out at the bottom of the class is a bit daunting, with so many, so far ahead.

Lesson 1 Part 1 : Listening to a Noisy World.

I have a quiet spot behind an outbuilding that I go to for a bit of peace and quiet.
It seemed like the perfect spot to start my training.
I sat for a few moments, and remembered the instructions.
Listen to individual sounds then add them to my awareness, and keep them there.
Not the easiest task in the world, but the sounds I heard were as follows
1st - Trees blowing in the wind. Very calming, and peaceful.
2nd - Background noise from traffic. A little disturbing as a sound, but I kept it in there.
3rd - I noticed I could hear insects/flies buzzing all around. Quite amusing to me, as this is something that would normaly annoy me.
4th - A constant beeping from industrial machinery, a mile from my home
Keeping the sounds together was difficult at first, but as I started to hear more sounds, and get more practice, the task became a little easier.
I was up to my 5th which was some geese in a nearby field, then the noises seemed to be suppressed by some other noise.
I listened very carefully to see if I could tell where the noise was coming from, but there was no source.
It started as a light whistle in my ears, and stayed there. Not overpowering, but certainly noticable.
Then I heard another weird one. Like water gushing through some old pump.
It took me ages to work out what the sound was, but I realised it was blood pumping in my ears.
All a bit disturbing so I stopped the exercise, and will await further advice
Messed my dreams up too. I was shown a large banner by an old friend. It read " YOU ARE TOO AFRAID "

----------


## TiredPhil

The old problem of my inner self seems to be popping up, and hindering my progress in this training programme.
Let me explain.
I have been attempting to train from the very first lesson, and take my time.
I wanted to master each level, and take at least a fortnight on each task.
So yesterday, I sit down to listen to the sounds around me. The time is approx 3pm
I start by listing the sounds in my head, and try to hold on to each, and every one.
The exercise is going quite well, then the sounds all slowly fade away.
Everything is silent, which is strange, as I am outside in quite a noisy area.
Then after a short while, I snap out of it, and go in the house, feeling a little frustrated at my efforts.
Only thing is, ninety min's have passed. I can not explain where the time went. Just that I was very puzzled at the time loss.

Is this something that anyone out there has encountered before ?

----------


## TiredPhil

Lesson one has had to be put on hold for a while, as I have an ear infection.
All the sound around me is distorted, and I can hear a constant rush in one ear.
So onto 
Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson 2
Now I thought this might be difficult to master, but apparently I was taught the skill over 30 years ago from a martial arts teacher.
The old saying, "Look into an opponants eyes" is not the best thing for fighting several people at once.
You should stop trying to focus on any one individual, and see the picture as a whole.

I will however spend the next two weeks as if I were a complete beginner, and report my findings back here.
Me and my big head will report back soon.

Great fun so far.

----------


## Sivason

> Lesson one has had to be put on hold for a while, as I have an ear infection.
> All the sound around me is distorted, and I can hear a constant rush in one ear.
> So onto 
> Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson 2
> Now I thought this might be difficult to master, but apparently I was taught the skill over 30 years ago from a martial arts teacher.
> The old saying, "Look into an opponants eyes" is not the best thing for fighting several people at once.
> You should stop trying to focus on any one individual, and see the picture as a whole.
> 
> I will however spend the next two weeks as if I were a complete beginner, and report my findings back here.
> ...



Hi Phil! As far as the state in which you seemed to loose 90 minutes, I think you reached an altered brain wave status. Medically this is the same as entering nREM stage 1. You still maintain some bodily awareness, but the majority of input is internal. You can even learn to have minor LD experiences while sitting upright in this zone. So, it is a good thing.

Yes, as far as martial arts. That line of nonsense about looking in an opponent's eyes make little sense. Diffuse vision is the only way to handle multiple attackers, and it also prevents a single attacker from sneaking in periphery attacks through distraction. So you have a good head start there.

----------


## TiredPhil

I have come to a little bit of a problem. ( Yes, another one )
Every time I keep my gaze in the same place for more than 8 to 10 seconds I experience the same thing.
The entire field of vision starts to get brighter, and brighter.
This just gets worse, the longer I hold my gaze in one place.
Eventualy everything turns bright white, and I have to turn away.
If I hold my field of vision for a second time, the effect happens quicker.
I think it might be my pupils opening up, but if someone else knows why this is happening, I would be most greatful.

----------

